# woodburner pens



## Patrude (Jun 20, 2012)

:thanx:[/size][/font]:dunno:[size=medium]

Hi folks; does anyone have recommendations for getting your name on your work. What I'm trying to signature is the bottoms of turned boxes and bowls. I see expensive woodburners in catalogs, pyrography tools. I'm just looking to print my name and the year it is turned. any ideas? Thanks, Rich, Taunton, Ma


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 20, 2012)

On almost all my game calls I use a pigma micron pen before the finish. It soaks into the wood really well and dries nice so you can finish over it. I haven't experimented to see how it will react to a finish like tung oil or walnut oil but I know it behaves well with CA, Tru oil gunstock finish and Krylon Crystal Clear. I have also had pretty good luck with good luck an extra fine tip paint pen.


----------



## Patrude (Jun 20, 2012)

Final Strut said:


> On almost all my game calls I use a pigma micron pen before the finish. It soaks into the wood really well and dries nice so you can finish over it. I haven't experimented to see how it will react to a finish like tung oil or walnut oil but I know it behaves well with CA, Tru oil gunstock finish and Krylon Crystal Clear. I have also had pretty good luck with good luck an extra fine tip paint pen.



I hadent thought of that, gonna give it a try. sounds good. thanks, Rich


----------



## DKMD (Jun 20, 2012)

I use a burner to sign pieces, and it works quit well... I don't think it matters which brand you chose... I've got a Razortip, but any kind of burner would work. There's one on eBay called a 'Patriot' that works quite well for burning, and it's cheaper than the mainstream brands.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 26, 2012)

Theres places that will make a branding iron for you with whatever you want on it, including your signature. They make the kind you have to heat up or a version that plugs in and will heat itself.


----------

